# Die Gewitter-Oma



## sascha (15 Februar 2004)

Für Polizeibeamte, solche, die es werden wollen, und alle anderen, die sich an trüben Wintertagen vor Lachen auf dem Boden kugeln möchten:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/gewitter_oma.mp3


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2004)




----------



## ChristianEsser (1 März 2004)

@sascha,
hast du noch mehr von diesen witzigen Datein???

Gruß

Christian


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Hier wäre mal wieder einer:


----------



## Avor (4 März 2004)

Hallo,

wo sind meine alten Freunde von dialerschutz.de. Sascha hat gesagt, ich könne sie hier alle wiederfinden  und jetzt steh´ich hier in der Kälte rum wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt. Alles fremde Leute, nicht einmal einen Schnaps zum Aufwärmen wird einem hier
angeboten.

Das Herüberbeamen vom alten zum neuen Forum hat ja bis auf ein kurzes “error”  auch ganz gut geklappt. Error bin ich gewöhnt, auch wenn ein  “T” davor steht   Auch das Desinfizieren und  Entlausen ging ganz gut und jetzt stehe ich hier herum,   jungfräulich und unverdorben, frisch gewaschen und gebürstet, doch wie gesagt  ein bißchen hilflos. Ja wo sind sie denn alle?

Muß ich denn hier alleine mein Sprüchlein vortragen? Oma hat gesagt, ich solle mich ordentlich vorstellen und nicht gleich das Maul soweit aufreißen. Man würde “hallo” sagen, wenn man einen Raum betritt und ich solle auch ein Gastgeschenk zum Einstand mitbringen. Es müßte auch  nicht teuer sein, was ich  gerne beherzige.  Ich solle auch ein kleines Gedichtchen artig vortragen oder etwas singen. Ich kann aber nicht  singen. Wo
seid Ihr denn alle?

Ja, früher haben wir oft nächtelang gesungen im alten Dialerschutzforum und gesoffen miteinander, wenn es mal eine  Beförderung oder sonst was zum feiern gab. Und jetzt muß ich  die Kohlen alleine aus dem Feuer holen und die anderen grinsen sich einen. Techonfreak, oder wie Du auch immer heißen magst, Du bist schuld, wenn ich jetzt ins kalte Wasser springe und vielleicht noch darin ersaufen muß!

So will ich hoffen, daß wenigsten das folgende in selbst entwickelter Selfmadetechnik sebst erstellte Gedicht mein Ableben überdauern mag. Es ist zwar kein bedeutendes Werk und auch völlig unbekannt, aber
ich hoffe doch, den neuen Gastgebern hier ein wenig die kostbare Zeit vertreiben zu können. So soll es denn sein wenn es schon so sein soll:


In einer anderen  Welt.

(Gut, daß ich das nicht laut vortragen muß, die Stimme würde mir vor Angst versagen.)

Gerade noch gelacht und  was gedacht,
ertönt mit Getös ein lauter Donnerschlag.
Lauter Qualm um mich, dann war es Nacht.
Später aber war es  wieder Tag.

Was ist  geschehen?
Die Brille fiel mir runter
wo ich  dunkelblau gesehen
ist jetzt alles  bunter.

Ich petz mich an der Nase und dem Kinn,
bin ich jetzt in einer and´ren   Welt ?
Wie schön, daß ich noch derselbe bin.
Doch ob der and´ren  Welt das  auch gefällt?


Avor    

Hiiiilfe!  Technofreak,  wo kann man hier editieren?

 :cry:


----------



## Der Jurist (4 März 2004)

@ Avor


Oben am Rand des Threads ist der Edit-Button.

Du bist nicht allein.

Jurist von DS ist hier s. u.


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

@Avor

Du wirst hier viele alte Gesichter wiedersehen. Und zum Einstand würd ich ja vorschlagen, wir machen für die Lyrikecke gleich 'nen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2004)

Hallo Avor, 

niemand läß dich hier im Regen stehen , alle deine Freunde sind da , und die, die noch nicht
 den Weg gefunden haben , werden ihn  wohl auch in Kürze finden   

Gruß
tf 

PS : Jurist hat dir schon den Tip gegeben, wenn du dich ein bißchen eingewöhnt hast, wirst 
du sehen , wieviele Möglichkeiten im Layout und auch Komfort diese Forensoftware bietet


----------



## Avor (4 März 2004)

Sascha, Technofreak, Jurist,

Danke für den Beistand und die lieben Worte. Danke! 0 

Gruß Avor


----------



## BenTigger (4 März 2004)

Hurra, Avor ist DA

Schön dich jetzt auch hier zu sehen....

Dann ist ja auch hier im OT was besinnliches zu lesen....


----------



## Reinhard (4 März 2004)

Ach Avor,

jetzt sei doch nicht traurig...  :bigcry: 
eh du dich versiehst, sind alle, alle da  :tröst:
Und hoffentlich gibt's dann auch hier "Neue Kundschaft", ich bin  :dafuer: 

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Ich bitte um sofortige Öffnung des Threads "Neue Kundschaft II" durch einen der beiden sach- und fachkundigen Herren!


----------



## Avor (4 März 2004)

@Ben, @Reinhard,

mit so einem Empfang hätte ich ja nicht im entferntesten gerchnet. Danke 
Euch!

da :bussi: 

Aber Reinhard, hast Du das gesehen? Kaum sind wir hier und schon kriegen wir Befehle. Ist das nicht eine Rückenmarkslosigkeit sondershausen?
 :lol: 
@Sascha,

ich denke, den Thread sollte diesmal Reinhard aufmachen, er ist länger hier. Reinhard, melde Dich!

Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Ach was, war doch kein Befehl.  :tröst:  Eher ein Bedürfnis


----------



## Avor (4 März 2004)

Sascha schrieb


> Ach was, war doch kein Befehl.



 Jetzt gebt Ihr mir richtig Gelegenheit, hier zu üben, jetzt z. B. Zitat, 
das scheint hier wirklich alles elektrisch zu gehen .

Nein Sascha, so war es auch nicht aufgefaßt, sondern ich freue mich 
sogar, daß eine Marotte von mir, Dummheiten auszuhecken solchen Anklang finden soll. Ich kann´s noch gar nicht fassen. Aber langsam kriege ich ein Problem, denn ich habe doch alles schon abgedichtet was abzudichten ist.  Die Löcher sind alle zu. Reinhard, melde Dich, Du wirst gebraucht.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (4 März 2004)

@dotshead,

auch Dir Danke! Haste  schön geschrieben. Aber wenn Ihr so eine Reklame macht und Sascha den Thread da drüben nicht dichtmacht, dann feiert der bald ein rundes Jubiläum  

Gruß Avor


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2004)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gebt Ihr mir richtig Gelegenheit, hier zu üben, jetzt z. B. Zitat,
> das scheint hier wirklich alles elektrisch zu gehen .



und wenn du erst mal alle Knöppchen ausprobiert hast (Schrift , Farbe , Größe) 
dann kannst du deine  Gedichte auch optisch noch bunter gestalten   

Gruß
tf  

PS und Smilies gibts hier in Hülle und Fülle , drück mal auf "weitere Smilies ansehen" ...


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Na, den meistbesuchten Thread des alten Forums werden wir schon noch irgendwie hier rüberhieven.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2004)

@ Avor
Du siehtst in jedem Abschied steckt auch ein Anfang.

Übrigens sehr viele waren schon immer hier. Deshalb haben Heiko und Sascha das einzig Richtige getan und die Foren gebündelt.

*Gemeinsam* sind wir unerträglich.


----------



## Avor (5 März 2004)

> Du siehtst in jedem Abschied steckt auch ein Anfang.




@Jurist,

da hast Du recht, aber ich bin halt ein Nostalgist. Aber ich sehe ja, daß die Kumpels alle noch da sind.  Das ist schön.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Devilfrank (5 März 2004)

> Gemeinsam sind wir unerträglich.


 :lol:


----------



## ChristianEsser (5 März 2004)

> Na, den meistbesuchten Thread des alten Forums werden wir schon noch irgendwie hier rüberhieven



Da kommt mir folgende Frage auf: Werden die alten Beiträge jetzt eigentlich übernommen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2004)

ChristianEsser schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt mir folgende Frage auf: Werden die alten Beiträge jetzt eigentlich übernommen?



wart´s ab , Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut 

tf


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2004)

um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen...

http://www.alb-neckar-schwarzwald.de/morgenstern/morgenstern_poems.html


			
				Christian Morgenstern schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lattenzaun
> 
> Es war einmal ein Lattenzaun,
> mit Zwischenraum, hindurchzuschaun.
> ...





			
				Christian Morgenstern schrieb:
			
		

> * Die unmögliche Tatsache*
> 
> Palmström, etwas schon an Jahren,
> wird an einer Straßenbeuge
> ...



ww


----------

